# Jerusalem Olive Wood Fountain Pen in Copper



## yorkie (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a Copper Junior Gent II fountain pen made with Jerusalem Olive wood.  The Olive wood split half way through turning but I was able to save it with a little CA and used the sanding right after to mix with the CA and blend it in.


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great!  I love the copper plated kits, I just hope the plating holds up.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good.  I've never done a copper kit, but I think I like it.


----------

